# هل ستسمح لى الجمارك بأستيراد جالون (3 لتر) من propylene Glycol and Vegetable Glycrine



## محمد قاعود (26 فبراير 2012)

http://www.essentialdepot.com/servlet/the-218/1-Gallon-Veg-Glycerin/Detail

Gallon Propylene Glycol + Gallon Veg. Glycrine

بسعر 50 دولار فقط. هل ستسمح لى الجمارك بأستيرادهم للاستعمال الشخصى؟؟ و انا ليس لدى بطاقة استيراد.


----------

